
Seth's Blog: Off the record - ciscoriordan
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/11/off-the-record.html
======
unalone
That's very good advice. I've talked to one or two people about projects I'm
working on, and it becomes very awkward when two people aren't certain of
whether or not to trust the other person.

Then there are awful stories with people like Jason Fortuny, that show just
how dreadful violation of trust can be.

